# Photo Paper



## Big W (May 12, 2011)

Hi all, just looking for some recomendations on photo paper , suppliers etc.

I am getting an Epson Stylus Pro 4900 at weekend, so looking to print some nice photos off.

Also I am looing to print off some canvas off, again any supplier recomendations and tips on this would be great. 

Regards

Wayne


----------



## Gene McCullagh (May 14, 2011)

Hi Wayne!

Take a look at Red River Paper (http://www.redrivercatalog.com/). The have some really fine stock that performs well in Epson and Canon printers.


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 14, 2011)

Hi Wayne,

I really like Moab papers. They recently merged with Legion Paper and now also carry the excellent Somerset line too.

I usually purchase from InkJet Art because they have the best prices and huge selection of papers and ink. 

I generally use Inkpress Proofing Matte, about 32 cents for a 13x19 sheet to make my initial prints before going to the expensive art papers.

-louie


----------



## okuma (Jun 17, 2011)

Experiment with different papers.  I use Epson pro in my 3800.
Always use Epson ink in your printer.


----------



## Kimberly Cher Photography (Jun 18, 2011)

you can contact Epson directly and they will send you actual images printed from the new 3800 and 4800 and 9000 series. They print them on different styles, fine art, luster and a couple others. They will send you a 2011 media book too giving you all types of paper that will fit your exact printer and the aprox. cost. Epson has WONDERFUL papers. But the book they send out doesnt have samples of all the papers they have, but you'll get several sent to you by Epson themselves. I want that printer sooo badly, I have the Epson 2200 and that thing is amazing. Ive not printed in forever, I need to turn that thing on and run a few prints to make sure it still works. Been siting for like a year. But, ive seen the prints like I said and you are so lucky to have the ne 3800, the black and whites from that printer are enough to knock your socks off!! you are so lucky! yes, moab sends out every inexpensive paper pack samples (or its free, dont remember) and redriver has TONS of paper and you can buy a bunch of sample types too.


----------



## simonb (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been trying quite a number of photo papers already and have come up with 3 top choices.  Though the glossy hp advanced photo paper are really good, they are bit in the pricey side at $35 for 100 sheets.  

I have used Canon photo paper plus glossy 2 as well and they are quite nice already.  They are tagged at $19 but I was able to get them for under 10 in Amazon once.  Kodak's line also seems to be getting quite good reviews but never got to try them yet.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 23, 2011)

Wayne, as you're in the UK, look at Permajet's range, especially the Fibre papers. They supply free printer profiles to customers too.

John


----------



## Big W (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Simonb and John, I have tried Epson Own Premium Glosss, and Matt, got some great results. I have had quite a few friends recomend the Permajet range, so going to order some now. 

Wayne


----------

